# Game 3: Bobcats @ Heat (11/4/07 6:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Game 3: Bobcats @ Heat (11/4/07 6:00 PM)*

* Sunday, November 4th, 2007 | 6:00 pm | Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (0-2)
Charlotte Bobcats (1-0)


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
 Penny Hardaway
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Bobcats @ Heat (11/4/07 6:00 PM)*

That is one athletic lineup the Bobcats have. Dorell has yet another tough matchup guarding Gerald Wallace. Hopefully we keep their perimeter players in check. Shaq needs to show up tomorrow and dominate. I'm also anxious to see if Daequan can continue his great play tomorrow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This one's very important. We can't really afford to lose. It would give us a big hole to dig out of. The good news is that the Bulls and Wizards are 0-3. I don't think we can win the SA game, but if Phoenix keeps playing D awfully, I think we have a shot to beat them (because of our increased athleticism). The key to this game? IMO it's Dorell containing Wallace. I think we hold a sizable advantage in the front court, while they've got the better backcourt. We can't have Gerald Wallace going off for 25+ against us and still win. Heat 93 Bobcats 85.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Shaq can't get on track tonight, it's gonna be a rough season. Shaq should own Brezec, or anyone else they throw at him.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

we have to win this. It's a must.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I know the Bobcats are better this year, but we have no reason not to beat them at home.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd be more worried about Raymond Felton than Gerald Wallace, Felton has really elevated his game this season and looks really good.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

This game is Shaq's time, Wade won't be there, and i'm pretty sure Ricky Davis will be watched the whole game by both Richardson and Wallace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal and and 1 by JWill. The offense looks in rhythm tonight. Everyone is getting involved.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose defending JRich? Hes strokin it right now.

Good start by the Heat, lets keep it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RIchardson always plays well against us.

JWill looking good early on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis is off tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, he needs to finish strong, or just not settle for jumpers.

JWill has looked good early in all games so far, but has faded late. Heres hoping he stays good the whole game. Shaq looked better, Haslem is hittin his J. I think Cook will be in for Ricky now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus, we lead the whole quarter until the final minute....now its tied. We needa do somethin about Richardson, hes gonna be the 3rd wing in as many games whose torching us. Seems nothing has changed from last year in that area.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, the last 4 shots have been 2 high percentage Zo hooks, a layup by Quinn, and a wide open 3 by Cook and all 4 were missed. You can't ask for better shots but they just aren't falling.

That hyperextension of the leg by Wallace looked bad. He could easily have torn some ligaments. It really didn't look good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook being aggressive, I like it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook has no problems on the defensive end whatsoever which is rare for a rookie. He has great athleticism and is really locking down his man. On top of that his quick release and great shot makes him an awesome offensive threat. I think that he's going to go for 20 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Penny in for his second run as a Heat - Smush really is in the doghouse...HARD


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Udonis is a beast. And one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, we are getting to the line, and we are 7-8! hallelujah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JRich is still on fire. He gets those 3's up so quickly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Penny in for his second run as a Heat - Smush really is in the doghouse...HARD


I disagree. I really don't think that it's personal I just think that he is not playing well. Doghouse implies that he is disliked for personal reasons. I think that he is just playing bad and Cook and Quinn are playing good. Riley doesn't hand anything to anybody so if Smush wants to play he has to earn it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fair point. Still - i think that around the back manouvere in the Detroit game got him a prime seat on the bench...as well as that beat him off the dribble and miss a dunk move in the same game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible foul by Shaq in transition. He just needs to let those go and say, "good play." You can't be so stubborn and foul a guy making a layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice post move by Penny!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Penny with 5 quick points...nice haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The turnovers are killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow we are fallin apart again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heat d having major issues

Heat need a score before the half. Down 9 right now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Riley must be so frustrated with Wright and Cook right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-48 Bobcats at the half

Their perimeter is killing us. We have to slow them down and quit turning the ball over, giving them easy baskets in transition. Having Haslem and Penny in the game at the same time in the middle of the 2nd qtr, having to guard Wallace and Richardson hurt us. They arent athletic enough to keep up with those two and it showed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

55-48 at the break.

Again the perimeter D is lackluster - all Bobcats wings are in double figures (Richardson has 18, Felton 13 and Wallace 10). We have 1 player in double figures (Haslem, 10). Wright needs to step it up on D and Offense. Im fine with him droppin 9 a game if hes playin good D, but right now its not workin for him. Shaq again in foul trouble, which throws us out a bit. Zo is playin pretty well, Cook cant find his shot tonight but i think if he gets 1 to drop, he'll get on a streak. Davis...well, not great but not bad. JWill has looked good, but again faded in the 2nd quarter. Penny was a good boost, but his D is weak.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The turnovers are killing us but the team looks good. We have had some droughts on offense only because we are missing wide open shots. We're getting the shots but they are just not falling which happens sometimes. Despite that we still scored 48 points and this is without Wade so I'm happy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Blount not entered the game yet? that surprises me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope, no Blount yet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blount really should only ever play when Haslem is in foul trouble. He isn't going to play center here because of SoZo. That makes him the 9th player off the bench. IMO, the less we see of him means the better our team is playing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I liked Blounts range so far this season, but i dont he matches up too well with the Bobcats. Maybe thats why Riles is holding him out...or just that Haslem is playin like a man possessed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, way too easy for Felton


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are playing not in ourselves and trying to run with the Bobcats

force feed shaq, slow down the game, and try to get them in the penalty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're struggling mightily on offense right now. Meanwhile, they're perimeter is still killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus - what happened? suddenly down BIG...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh Wade where art thou


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is Haslem our main offensive option? He is a horrible offensive player other then a wide open mid-range shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Your not wrong. God i cant wait to see #3 out there...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who else can score for us right now? everyone is struggling, might as well be Haslem.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Penny is so slow


----------



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

*like I Said Before This Is Going To Be A Long Season For The Heat..... Pat Dosn't Get It. This Isn't The Late 90's Were Every Game Has To Low Scoring Game..... Bring Back Stan Van Gundy. Stand Van Gundy Will Always Be A Better Coach Than Pat.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nobody can score right now for Miami. This is ugly.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to go into shaq more.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and also get Ricky some looks

he hasnt been very involved since the 1st quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JRich is killing us once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit, JRich is going mental.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Ricky is not doing anything...we need to get him looks

Haslem and Jwill should never have more attempts than Ricky


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You're not gonna win many games when you cant score and at the same time, you cant stop the other team from scoring.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hilarious, two officials with a jump ball and one with a foul call so of course its a foul on Shaq. Brilliant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Dorell being aggressive on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hes startin to take it to the rack, finally. If he can realise hes hard to stop attacking the hoop, he could average a fair few FT's and be much more successful with his jump shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice passy by Penny to Shaq


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Has D-Wright's career turned the corner in this 4th quarter?! After 3 years could this have been the exact point in time where he turns the corner? The dunk, the dish to Shaq, the fadeaway, and then getting fouled on a midrange jumper. Not bad.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think i'm done watching Heat games untill Wade comes back..I'm wasting my time


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think i'm done watching Heat games untill Wade comes back..I'm wasting my time


Fair-weather fans disgust me. See ya.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good call. I can sit here and be unhappy at what im watching, but im still gonna tape the games and watch them - stick by your team, thick and thin.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Despite Richardson channeling Kobe and a bunch of close foul calls and bad bounces we still are highly competitive. It's a good thing to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Dorell!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> There you go Dorell!


I'm calling it. After 3 years, November 04, 2007 against the Bobcats is the day that Dorell Wright turned the corner.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We need to get Ricky some looks down the stretch

run some screens, and get him the midrange shot We are not going to win with Quinn and Haslem shooting down the stretch, which they just did, lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im liking the fight in this 4th quarter. Im liking Dorell's aggressiveness, hopefully this shows him he can play with the big boys. His repetoire and potential has been on show in the 4th. Shaq has been effective when not foul riddled, Haslem has played well...Penny has shown a bit, thats about it though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stay aggressive Dorell!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - official Dorell Wright Fan Club owner here...sign up before it takes off  haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Quinn!

Heat down 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quinn with the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D in the 4th.


DAvis for 3! Tie game!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ricky D For 3333333333333333!!! Game Tied!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice 

tie game


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris Quinn in down the stretch, very interesting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We deserve this win after the heart weve shown in the 4th - great game, lets go Heat! Stay aggressive!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I just tuned in with about 6 minutes left! Nice shot Ricky!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

adam said:


> Fair-weather fans disgust me. See ya.


Well some people watch for entertainment, and others watch for the love of the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We found out two BIG things in this game: Chris Quinn and Dorell Wright are for real. Quinn has won the backup PG position and Smush has a Mt. Everest to climb if he is going to earn playing time against him. Wright has turned the corner offensively and looks great on the defensive end in the 4th.

We finally have a great combination of players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq must get so frustrated seeing how all opposing players do is jump into him and get a foul called.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq has to jump straight up or it's going to be an automatic foul on him because of the size of his body. It's always been like this. Shaq will never get the benefit of the doubt, so he can't do that. Gotta get a score here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Well some people watch for entertainment, and others watch for the love of the game.


Well he posted that after a vicious Dorell Wright putback slam and a Penny Hardaway pass to a Shaq dunk ala early 90's. If that isn't entertaining then I don't know entertainment.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

BG44 said:


> We deserve this win after the heart weve shown in the 4th - great game, lets go Heat! Stay aggressive!


You don't deserve anything in basketball, you have to take it, the Bobcats aren't going to just let us win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

crunch time - down 2 - 15 seconds...whose shot is it? Ricky? Haslem? Dorell?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see who Riles calls this play for.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down 2, 10 seconds left

run a screen for Ricky....anything else would be ridiculous


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

adam said:


> Well he posted that after a vicious Dorell Wright putback slam and a Penny Hardaway pass to a Shaq dunk ala early 90's. If that isn't entertaining then I don't know entertainment.


The game is in the 80's, not the most entertaining I've ever seen. But I'm still watching also


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wowwww


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So much for this game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough loss. Where was this effort in the 1st 3 quarters?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, we've made buzzer beaters the past two games, and they've been meaningless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq needs to stop committing lazy fouls. I have a hunch that he is taking himself out of games on purpose because he is out of shape. Committing your 3rd foul as an intentional foul on a guy who is shooting a point blank layup is just stupid. 31 minutes is not going to cut it and this is the guy who vowed to carry us with Wade out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ouch - that sucks.

On the bright side - we do have a fair bit to take away from this game, Haslem with another double double (18 and 10), Shaq showed up (17 and 9 on 8-11 fg), Dorell played big down the stretch which is huge for his confidence (11, 6 and 2), Ricky D hit a big shot to tie the game (although we will remember the turnover at the end), Quinn showed promise and solidified his spot infront of Smush...there are positives.

Negatives are obviously the loss, the perimeter D (this improved VASTLY in the 4th), Turnovers....but we are getting there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone care to share the final play? and maybe a little summary of what I missed tonight?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Definitely a step in the right direction. Our defense doesn't seem to be terrible (we'd be getting destroyed right now if it was), and the offense will come with DWade. He's our best playmaker, and we can't score without him. Bulls and Wizards are also 0-3, and they're healthy.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone care to share the final play? and maybe a little summary of what I missed tonight?


I only saw the last 6 minutes, but here's what I noticed:

Dorell really stepped up at the end. He was taking shot with confidence and delivering. Penny was passing well to Shaq. Ricky wasn't great, but he hit a game tying 3 with about 40 seconds left. Then Shaq fouled Felton (made his two FTs), and we turned it over trying to ty the game when Ricky tried to pass it to Shaq but sent it like 3 feet away from Shaq resulting in a TO over. Bad pass. We lost the game right there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Riles said in the post game interview how in one of the last possessions (the one where Ricky turned it over) of the game he drew up a play but "somehow it ended up in Rickys hands and Quinn didnt demand to get back the ball to re start the play"..

this proves once again how these guys are still trying to get used to each other. unfamiliarity in offensive plays and miscommunication got us at the end.

Riley even said he shouldve played Blount more at C and miz up a few things. even the coach is still trying to figure out how best to use these guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ever since ive been in this board, ive gotten a bit supersticious.

Flash, i say take off the Vbookie crap. we never used to have it and our success rate was better. take it off for the rest of the season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> ever since ive been in this board, ive gotten a bit supersticious.
> 
> Flash, i say take off the Vbookie crap. we never used to have it and our success rate was better. take it off for the rest of the season!


Sort off like we did with that championship banner that *YOU* jinxed us with for last years season opener thread? :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> Riles said in the post game interview how in one of the last possessions (the one where Ricky turned it over) of the game he drew up a play but "somehow it ended up in Rickys hands and Quinn didnt demand to get back the ball to re start the play"..


Although Quinn was playing well in the 4th, I would have put JWill in for that last play. But hindsight is 20/20 so cant fault Riley for going with the group that got them back in the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Sort off like we did with that championship banner that *YOU* jinxed us with for last years season opener thread? :biggrin:


thats ****ed up man!

at least i took it off!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It is time for this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> thats ****ed up man!
> 
> at least i took it off!


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> It is time for this.


Not yet but its coming. Our schedule doesnt get any easier

Nov 07 @Spurs 
Nov 09 Suns 
Nov 11 @Knicks 
Nov 13 @Bobcats 
Nov 14 SuperSonics
Nov 16 @Celtics 
Nov 17 @Nets 

Hopefully Wade's back by the end of this stretch :gopray:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, if we lose all of those games, meaning we start the season 0-10, and Wade comes back and we go 45-27 or better for the rest of the season (do-able IMO) then he's MVP for sure


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its not gonna be pretty for a while...hell who knows, we could very well miss the playoffs - but if theres something to take away from these 1st few games its the play of the younger guys. 

Quinn survived getting cut by Chase and now has stolen the backup PG slot from Smush Parker, a 2 year starter at LA. Hes been solid.

Daequan Cook was projected as a D-Leaguer, but hes shown hes got enough game to hold down a spot in this lineup. His 17 points the other night were very very impressive for a 1st gamer.He might not play much when Wade gets back, but u gotta love a kid with confidence (i can say kid, because im older than him hah). 

Dorell is being solid without being spectacular while holding down the SF spot. His 4th quarter today was very encouraging and he showed his game in that quarter, whether it was nailing the long J to bring us within 6 or getting to the line and knockin em down. Hes got potential, but he needs to play. Hes right around the mark - nearly 10pts & 6 boards, and lets not forget how well he seems to play off of Wade. Do we stick with Dorell at the 3 or go with Ricky once Wade is back. Either way, Ricky will still play 30+ minutes a night - but itd do wonders for Dorell's confidence to stay in with the starters. Nice to see Pat stick with the young guy for 38 minutes tonight also.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry guys, Wade coming back is not going to improve perimeter defense. You are going to miss Posey a lot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HB said:


> Sorry guys, Wade coming back is not going to improve perimeter defense. You are going to miss Posey a lot


Improving perimeter defense will come when these guys (RICKY) figures out our defensive sets. If you've noticed who's lit us up the last 3 games (Tayshaun, Granger, JRich) they're all SFs and all guys that Ricky (and Dorell too) have been covering. 

We'll miss Posey, but let's atleast give these guys a chance to learn before we start questioning our defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Before this game we had held both the Pistons and Pacers to under 40% shooting. What killed us in those games were two 4th quarters where we had no go to guy on offense. Tonight what killed us most were our turnovers and long misses leading to easy fast break points for the Bobcats, and JRich going 6-11 from 3, with most of those being very well contested.

All 3 games have been winnable but we just didnt have that go to guy to finish the game for us. Obviously, that's where we miss Wade the most.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Sorry guys, Wade coming back is not going to improve perimeter defense. You are going to miss Posey a lot


I agree about missing Posey, but our perimiter D hasn't been that bad. Basically, I see it as the sma e as last year. Dorell/Ricky are both better man defenders than Toine/Posey. DWade will definitely add more shot blocking to this team, and his help D is second to few in this league. I'm not that concerned with defense. We did start Toine at SF and win a championship.


----------

